# The Drain Weasel



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Bad news for all you drain guys the weasel is here !!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I keep one of those in the bucket I have my drill snake in. I clear the tub or lav with that, then plug in the drill to make a bunch of noise. Collect and out the door. The only problem is you have to change your phone number every other week or so 'cause the call backs really start to roll in.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

They call it a "weasel" for a reason. I love stuff like this - when people get shafted trying to go the cheap route, it makes us look better...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

From the tittle of the thread I though you were gona be talking about something else..a pet name for another tool.......LMAO......


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

And what kill's me is they will spend there hard earned money on this and then when they have to call us they ***** about the price. These are the same people that go to a restaurant and say "the pasta only cost 50 cents why are you charging me 11 dollars". Maybe next time I run into Joe cheapo I'll say "sure I can do it cheaper", then pull out the WEASEL


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I can do it cheaper, just bring the drain to my shop and I'll clear it in my spare time.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Workhorseplmg said:


> I can do it cheaper, just bring the drain to my shop and I'll clear it in my spare time.


Excellent.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I was expecting camera shots of a weasel in a sewer or wrapped around a cable lol

This reminds me of the zip it I got for Christmas two years ago from my wife's uncle.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

The Zip its do have their place though. Use them on a tub or lav strainer before you cable it, makes it easier.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Lately the wife and i have been watching Shark Tank and they had a thing called the Drain Strain. Have any of you guys seen this thing out in the real world yet. It is basically a strainer on a pop up in the sink and supposed to catch hair and such.


----------

